# Help please- dog not right



## kirstie (3 January 2011)

Hi, I haven't posted in here much but I do like to lurk.

I took my two dogs out earlier and since we got back my JRT doesn't seem right.
She got into her bed and manically started jumping around on it, round and round. She is a bouncy little thing normally but not this much. 
She was then manically licking and biting at her paws, one after the other. Then jumping around again, then laying down and seeming to really stretch her belly. Then back to licking paws, switching to another bed, stretching and licking and biting paws again.
She still seems interested in food, though I am not keen on giving her anything at the moment.
She stayed manic and unsettled for about 2 hours and is now laying next to me on the sofa, but keeps twitching her legs and stretching.
Her colour looks normal, but she reallt isn't herself.

I clipped her claws last night, could that be anything to do with it??
I've checked her paws, legs, had a little feel of her tummy, all seems ok, she wasn't reacting in anyway to me prodding about. 
Does anyone have any ideas of what it could be?

Thanks


----------



## Spudlet (3 January 2011)

Could she have got something on her paws that is causing irritation? Has it been icy enough for the roads to be gritted around you, or have you changed washing powder? Any substance been sprayed on the ground, anything like that?


----------



## soloabe (3 January 2011)

I'd get her in the bath and get her legs and feet washed really well. Sounds like she walked through something.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (3 January 2011)

I was going to ask if it could be salt or grit from the roads or pavements - maybe try washing her paws off and see if it helps at all. Better than her licking salt/grit off as it can make them poorly.


----------



## kirstie (3 January 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I washed her feet off before we got in as they were muddy. We didn't go on the road or anything, round the farmers fields near where I keep my horse. I take them there all the time, drive there and let them out.
The GSD is fine, not bothered at all. She explores more than him through the hedges and everything.
She just doesn't seem herself.

She is definitely interested in food, though she'd have to be very poorly not to want food. Not sure whether to feed her normally for dinner or give less than normal in case she has picked something up that she shouldn't have and eaten it.


----------



## CAYLA (3 January 2011)

Thi is the type of reaction they get after a nettle sting on the pads keep washing her paws, in general she twitch their lets, almost looks like involuntary kicking out they lick and nibble also, they do not understand the odd sensation or how to stop it, so they compensate by acting rather manic.
If it has not calmed in an hour or so after a few good washes with warm water give your vet a call.
Otherwise they can act this way when the anal glands are inpacted/full.


----------



## Fii (3 January 2011)

Yes sounds like nettles to me . Ours seem to know what they are and refuse to walk through them


----------



## Vizslak (3 January 2011)

Stingy paws! Ouch! Either nettles or as suggested grit and salt on the roads can cause it (although usually it really really stings and they yelp not just rub them and lick them) Give them a wash and stick aloe or tea tree on them.


----------



## kirstie (3 January 2011)

Thanks guys, thats really really helpful. Am going to go and wash her paws now and put some aloe on afterwards.
It seems to really make sense looking at her now that she has probably stung her paws, poor girly.

Thank you very much.


----------



## millimoo (4 January 2011)

Happened to my lab when she was a pup. It was nettle stings, and it drove her mad. The vet suggested Piriton (Not Piriteze) if it didn't settle. 
Couldn't get hold of any, so at the time resorted to washing her feet and using Johnsons make up remover face wipes (was desperate) which did the trick.


----------

